# Adult coloring



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

Decided to take on another hobby that I've always enjoyed doing, gives me some relaxation time away from knitting and sewing.I'm really loving it and have done quite a few now  
Amazing how therapeutic it is!


----------



## whiterose (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow! It's beautiful.


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Another beautiful way to express oneself.


----------



## GGmaKnitter (Feb 5, 2015)

Along with knitting, crocheting, and weaving...I, too, am finding adult coloring books a lovely addition to my therapeutic hobbies! What book are you using? I love your work & the subject matter pictured! I'm using colored pencils, gel pens, andnow and thenaccents of metallic sharpies. I've gifted all my kids and adult grandkids (to to mention a couple of dear friends) with "starter sets" (a book and small set of pencils). They're all reporting it as quite addictive and calming!


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

ashworthml said:


> Decided to take on another hobby that I've always enjoyed doing, gives me some relaxation time away from knitting and sewing.I'm really loving it and have done quite a few now
> Amazing how therapeutic it is!


I soooooo wish I could get my dementia husband interested in adult coloring. He could draw well as an adult, but dementia took over and he cannot even sign his name. He cannot go to art class with me, can no longer draw. I tried the adult coloring idea. No dice, would not " bite". Any suggestions on how to approach this to make it sound like his idea would be helpful.. He is sort of like a cat....has to be his idea

Amazing how theraputic this could be for him


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

GGmaKnitter said:


> Along with knitting, crocheting, and weaving...I, too, am finding adult coloring books a lovely addition to my therapeutic hobbies! What book are you using? I love your work & the subject matter pictured! I'm using colored pencils, gel pens, andnow and thenaccents of metallic sharpies. I've gifted all my kids and adult grandkids (to to mention a couple of dear friends) with "starter sets" (a book and small set of pencils). They're all reporting it as quite addictive and calming!


I've got various books mainly flowers and butterflies and fairies, this one I actually printed off online,it was called enchanted forest.There are some lovely free printable pictures.I'm just using different pencils,mainly watercolor pencils which I seem to be getting quite a collection of now.I like being able to use them with or without water,also have learnt you can use vaseline to enhance colors with normal pencils and the watercolor pencils


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

I was going to ask what you use. I started with markers - they bled through the page. Then colored pencils and 'graduated' to gel pens. I use mostly gel pens, some metallic, with some pencils (for lighter or shading!) This is beautifully done, ashworthml - wow!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

nitnana said:


> I was going to ask what you use. I started with markers - they bled through the page. Then colored pencils and 'graduated' to gel pens. I use mostly gel pens, some metallic, with some pencils (for lighter or shading!) This is beautifully done, ashworthml - wow!!! :thumbup:


When I'm doing the pictures with the watercolors and using water or the vaseline I put a piece of card in between the pages so it doesn't go onto the next page, it also makes it a harder surface to work on


----------



## GGmaKnitter (Feb 5, 2015)

ashworthml said:


> I've got various books mainly flowers and butterflies and fairies, this one I actually printed off online,it was called enchanted forest.There are some lovely free printable pictures.I'm just using different pencils,mainly watercolor pencils which I seem to be getting quite a collection of now.I like being able to use them with or without water,also have learnt you can use vaseline to enhance colors with normal pencils and the watercolor pencils


Oh, my WORD what beautiful work you do!!! So how do you work with vaseline when using regular colored pencils?


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

gheezi said:


> I soooooo wish I could get my dementia husband interested in adult coloring. He could draw well as an adult, but dementia took over and he cannot even sign his name. He cannot go to art class with me, can no longer draw. I tried the adult coloring idea. No dice, would not " bite". Any suggestions on how to approach this to make it sound like his idea would be helpful.. He is sort of like a cat....has to be his idea
> 
> Amazing how theraputic this could be for him


Maybe just leave it where he can see it and he maybe drawn to it by himself if it was an interest of his in previous years


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful!!! &#128158;


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

GGmaKnitter said:


> Oh, my WORD what beautiful work you do!!! So how do you work with vaseline when using regular colored pencils?


Thank You  With the vaseline you just put a tiny bit on the end of the tip ,you don't need a lot and just work it in as your coloring,make sure you wipe it off with a tissue when you've finished using it though, it softens the lead and enhances the colours of your pencil your using.I was told about it from a friend on face book, there is a video of it on etsy somewhere.I didn't think it would work but it works well 
Also there are a youtube videos on it too


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

ashworthml said:


> Decided to take on another hobby that I've always enjoyed doing, gives me some relaxation time away from knitting and sewing.I'm really loving it and have done quite a few now
> Amazing how therapeutic it is!


Wow, that is fantastic. Good for you.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

ashworthml said:


> I've got various books mainly flowers and butterflies and fairies, this one I actually printed off online,it was called enchanted forest.There are some lovely free printable pictures.I'm just using different pencils,mainly watercolor pencils which I seem to be getting quite a collection of now.I like being able to use them with or without water,also have learnt you can use vaseline to enhance colors with normal pencils and the watercolor pencils


This too! Wow, lovely.


----------



## GGmaKnitter (Feb 5, 2015)

gheezi said:


> I soooooo wish I could get my dementia husband interested in adult coloring. He could draw well as an adult, but dementia took over and he cannot even sign his name. He cannot go to art class with me, can no longer draw. I tried the adult coloring idea. No dice, would not " bite". Any suggestions on how to approach this to make it sound like his idea would be helpful.. He is sort of like a cat....has to be his idea Amazing how theraputic this could be for him


Sit beside him while coloring, ask his opinion (i.e., "which one of these greens do you like best?" "I can't decide on which color to use on this background...what do you think?"); perhaps, once he's involved in looking & offering suggestions, he'll pick up on "helping" you actually color a page...and then, who knows!?


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Lovely use of color!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Mary Maxime has the coloring books for under $5. on her clearance pages some nice books.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Great work. I have the _Color Me Your Way_ series from Costco. #5 just came out.
I find it very relaxing, too. I find lots of tips on the internet.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, beautiful. Really nice penciling technique.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

I happened to run across an app for Apple products called Colorist (and there are others) so you can color electronically. It's not the same as a book/page so you can adjust the darkness of your coloring, but it's kind of a fun way to waste time while you're waiting somewhere.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This looks so relaxing. Beautiful!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

A lovely peaceful scene the enchanted forest thank you


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Lovely, I sent a book and pencils to my friend at Christmas and bought the same for myself, I still haven't tried it.


----------



## PammySue (Jan 17, 2016)

Beautiful is right.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Beautiful work. I LOVE these, and have several books...some I use colored pencils, some fine point markers. Have ALWAYS colored...even took color books to the hospital when I had my babies!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## chrisboldo (Jan 31, 2011)

Fabulous! rec'd a couple books at christmas and have yet to try them....you have inspired me. 

Chrisboldo


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Love these adult colorings.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Love the picture. Great coloring.


----------



## knitty672 (Feb 10, 2015)

My daughter has several books and so she won't bleed through or in case she wants to do the page again she prints them on her printer and colors the copies.
Also the chemo department where my husband goes just got a bunch of books, markers, pencils etc for patients and people keeping them company. I love coloring while he is having his treatment. Good thing for chemo departments rather then 2 or 3 yr old magazines which is what they have had. I'm sure coloring would be good for patients there for long periods of time


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I used to love to color when I was a child. I have thought about adult coloring books for a while now. Maybe I will do it eventually.


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

My grandtr sent me a coloring book before Christmas (Santa & etc) Can not leave it alone now. Have it and pencils on the table so I can set down anytime. Where to you get gel pencils? A women that draws & paints or colors said to use baby oil & rub on . I tried this but did not like it as well as leaving it alone. Gave a friend pencils and book for her birthday (haven't ask her yet if she liked it) and wrote on front," This is for Vi and not her grands or great g kids ". She needs to do this, has had a lot of problem with her Mother & kids.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

These are beautiful!! I received a nice set of Prismacolor Pencils and some books this Christmas from DH. I have yet to crack them open as I have been busy with other projects. Seeing your lovely work here has inspired me to get them out and start using them!! Thank you!! :thumbup:


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Debbie Macomber is coming out with a knitting coloring book. Looking forward to that.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I love Debbie Macomber books . Knitnutty have you any idea when this colouring book will be out please .


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

You brought it to life. Very nice.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

ashworthml said:


> Maybe just leave it where he can see it and he maybe drawn to it by himself if it was an interest of his in previous years


Thank you ashworthml and ggmaknitter for your suggestions. I'm going to do both. Leave the book on the dining room table and after a few days, I'll start coloring with it and ask him questions. See what happens!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I like the coloring books that have recognizable pictures instead of the "mosaic" type of free-form objects. My favorite is a "fashion design" book with sketches of heads, shoulders/arms, then a big blank space for you to draw the clothing, and then sketches of legs and feet. What fun! Also enjoy my coloring book of "Seasons". Purchased some adult coloring books for gifts throughout the year. Now I'm getting ready to order some colored pencils, gel pens, etc. from Amazon.com to complete the gift sets. Lots of fun and very relaxing.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

I have always loved to color. There is such a variety of subject matter to choose from anyone should be able to find something they would enjoy. Amazon has a big selection.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

knitty672 said:


> My daughter has several books and so she won't bleed through or in case she wants to do the page again she prints them on her printer and colors the copies.
> Also the chemo department where my husband goes just got a bunch of books, markers, pencils etc for patients and people keeping them company. I love coloring while he is having his treatment. Good thing for chemo departments rather then 2 or 3 yr old magazines which is what they have had. I'm sure coloring would be good for patients there for long periods of time


That's a great idea instead of old magazines. When my husband had his own dental business, I used to leave knitting in the waiting room to be knitted up as squares. Quite a few of the female patients would do a few rows.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Love your picture. I too used to love to color and see them in the stores and itching to choose one. Seems you're inspiring us.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

jemima said:


> I love Debbie Macomber books . Knitnutty have you any idea when this colouring book will be out please .


April 26th. When she posted about it she said it was a knitting theme and when I just looked it up it will be about her tea house and Blossom Street. Hopefully it will be as good as she made it sound.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

ashworthml said:


> just leave it where he can see it


I agree. A couple of crayons or colored pencils and plain paper to start. The fewer choices the better or he'll be overwhelmed. Also he may not be able to perceive the picture like you can. He may see a confusion of lines and shapes.

My patients were not able to take directions or commands well, but we placed things in plain sight and they evidently start handling them. Often in the process of feeling them, turning them around, etc. their long term memory would kick in and they began using them. From washing (waterless) dishes, setting the table, hanging up clothes, tightening screws, playing cards or dominos to playing the piano.

BTW, my son is a puppeteer. Through the puppets he could the wanderers to stay sitting for 1/2 hr or more, he could get the non-verbal patients to sing along to the songs of their childhood. Through interacting with the puppets, they became animated. The nursing staff loved watching the transformation.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

GGmaKnitter said:


> Sit beside him while coloring, ask his opinion (i.e., "which one of these greens do you like best?" "I can't decide on which color to use on this background...what do you think?"); perhaps, once he's involved in looking & offering suggestions, he'll pick up on "helping" you actually color a page...and then, who knows!?


I suggest you ask without expecting a response. Also you know his attention span and what part of the day he's more interactive. Keep those in mind when you color.


----------



## Medina (Mar 27, 2016)

Im really considering getting into this. I hear its very therapeutic


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

ashworthml said:


> When I'm doing the pictures with the watercolors and using water or the vaseline I put a piece of card in between the pages so it doesn't go onto the next page, it also makes it a harder surface to work on


I have a mandala book I have been coloring in for years. The paper is like vellum. They can be hung in a window like stained glass. I have been using fine Crayola markers.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Caravine your pictures are lovely Are these books in this type of paper still available please.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I just checked Amazon.com for adult coloring books and found such a variety!!!! There were even books with very fancy Victorian, Regency, Roaring 20's, and stylish 50's pictures of ladies in all their finery, including a book from the Civil War era - just beautiful. However, what really caught my attention were the books about Fairies, Fairy Tales, Angels (for the females in my family) and Dragons, Knights, and Muscle Cars (for the guys). I have 8 adults to buy gifts for and found something for everyone - even a book of men and women with outlandish tattoos on their bodies (for one specific nephew). Very colorful!

I then checked out the colored pencil sets, plus gel pens and found metallic, glittery, and neon pens to add to the collection of color books. I don't think anyone will be expecting a gift such as this, especially as I plan to hang on to them until Christmas and then mail everything in one big box - big surprise!


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

jemima said:


> Caravine your pictures are lovely Are these books in this type of paper still available please.


I bought this book about 5 or 6 years ago. So I can't say if they are still out there.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Carlavine said:


> I have a mandala book I have been coloring in for years. The paper is like vellum. They can be hung in a window like stained glass. I have been using fine Crayola markers.


Beautiful!


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

nitnana said:


> I was going to ask what you use. I started with markers - they bled through the page. Then colored pencils and 'graduated' to gel pens. I use mostly gel pens, some metallic, with some pencils (for lighter or shading!) This is beautifully done, ashworthml - wow!!! :thumbup:


Hi, what brand of gel pens do you like? Thanks.


----------

